# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Linksys SPA8000

## pathfinder

> SPA8000 - 8-Port Telephony Gateway
> 
> 
> 8-Port Telephony Gateway
> Higher Density Voice Solution Scales with your Business
> 
> * Toll Quality Voice and Carrier-Grade Feature Support
> * Large-Scale Deployment and Management
> * Ironclad Security
> ...


Προσωπικα το βρισκω ενδιαφερον αν θελεις να βαλεις ολα τα PSTN σου σε ενα κουτι παρα να εχεις ATA παντου. Η τιμη του απο τι λεει στα 280$ περιπου. Ωραιο θα ειναι να μπορουν να μιλαμε και ολα τα τηλεφωνα μεταξυ τους!Φανταζομαι δεν θα ειναι δυσκολο να υλοποιηθει!
Πηγή

----------


## mojiro

απλως υπεροχο!

και το θεωρω οικονομικη μεταβαση απο τα αναλογικα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα
κατευθειαν σε IP και χωρις την χρηση IP συσκευων (δηλαδη πολλα καλωδια
και απροσιτο κοστος).

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν έχει FXO...??? 4 pap μαζί είναι...  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Δεν έχει FXO...??? 4 pap μαζί είναι...


Ναι ΑΤΑ ειναι χωρις FXO ακριβως φανταζομαι σαν PAP αλλα καλο απο το να περνεις 4 ATA και να εχεις προσθετες συσκευες. ριχνεις τα 8 καλωδια RJ-11 Πανω και γινονται IP οπου θα μπορεις να καλεις στον SIP PROVIDER

----------


## papashark

Πολύ καλό φαίνετε.

Και η τιμή του είναι καλή, γιατί θα προτιμούσα να δώσω κάτι παραπάνω και να έχω μια συσκευή αντί για 4 pap αν είχα τέτοια ανάγκη σε μια εγκατάσταση...

Να είχε και κάτι σε εξωτερική συσκευή για isdn fxo...  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Τελικα τιμή στα $299.99 το λέει κατω κατω  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Αμα είχε ISDN FXO τότε θα καταργούσαμε τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα..  ::  

Πάντως η τιμή του είναι μεγαλύτερη από 4x PAP2T. Στην Ελλάδα το συγκεκριμένο έχω roadmap για καλοκαίρι.

Πάντως μία καλή λύση για τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που έχουμε δώσει αρκετές φορές τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι SPA9000 + SPA400.

----------

